# Sharpening Service - Fail



## middle.road (Jan 3, 2016)

I had a handful of Deming style drills that I sent out to have sharpened at a shop here in KVille,
that advertised all facets of sharpening - Since 1992...
I had the Better Half pick them up cause she was near them one day. If I had gone I wouldn't have
accepted them.
I know that hand sharpening is the way to go but this guy missed the boat.
I attempted to drill a hole through a hunk of wood and it didn't go so well.
(3rd drill from the left with the saw dust on it.)
The angles are all over the place and the length of the 'Lands' from center vary up to .080"
The 1st drill on the left is an untouched one.





I don't understand how they missed the angle buy so much.
Over (16) drills and none of them look good. *SIGH*


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 3, 2016)

That is downright sad. Remind me again why I have a hard time letting somebody do something for me, let alone paying them to do it.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 3, 2016)

Sad isn't the word for it. Rip-off is more like it. I wouldn't take that one sitting down, Dan. You paid good money for a specific service, and that service was not correctly provided.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow!  That guy doesn't even qualify as an amateur tool butcher, much less a professional one...


----------



## Cobra (Jan 3, 2016)

Have you taken the opportunity to see if he will repair the work or refund your payment?


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jan 3, 2016)

dave2176 said:


> That is downright sad. Remind me again why I have a hard time letting somebody do something for me, let alone paying them to do it.


          Have to say, back when I was making a "living" at this  class of business
I tried to do it all myself-- not profitable, but good for my attitude.....BLJHB.


----------



## kvt (Jan 3, 2016)

I would go talk to them.  unless it is a one man shop,  The boss prob needs to know what his people are doing.   If it is a one man shop,  Then he needs to know you will be putting the word out on bad business. and you could make a complaint to BBB.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 3, 2016)

I wouldn't want him to sharpen any more drills . He needs to get glasses.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 4, 2016)

It's a medium size store/shop down near the mall. Kinney Surgical Services, INC.
They do all sorts of sharpening. 2-4 guys there.
I had Honey pick them up quite awhile ago and hadn't really look at them much less used them.
I didn't give them a second thought. I figured it's sharpening - right? 
Scary thought is that they do 'Medical / Surgical Tools' also...


----------



## davidh (Jan 4, 2016)

when your done playing around with that guy, contact Thompson Grinders in Ionia Wi.  i have done thousands of $$$ business with him and not 1 complaint.  seems to do almost any kind of sharpening.  prices are decent and published too.   920-261-7303, paul.   tell him birch industrial said to call. . .


----------



## brino (Jan 4, 2016)

middle.road said:


> The angles are all over the place and the length of the 'Lands' from center vary up to .080"



Ouch! I feel your pain.
-brino


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 4, 2016)

dang, that's an impressive screw up. Send 'em to me and I'll do them for chocolate. As long as they're not too out of whack, they should only take 5-10min each.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 4, 2016)

That is a bad job. I can do better even with my shaking hands and without wearing my glasses.


----------



## kvt (Jan 4, 2016)

maybe surgical instruments do not have to be as accurate, and why we have such big scars.


----------



## extropic (Jan 4, 2016)

Dan,
Too bad about the sharpening.
I looked at Kinney's web site and found their price list. $2ea for 1/2" - 3/4" diameter drills seems reasonable enough.
The strange part is that it takes quite a bit longer grind a point .080 off center.
Anyway, My advice is to take the drills back and talk to the boss. Not with any expectation except reporting (and showing) what a poor job you received.
If the boss is worth his/her salt, they will re-sharpen in a proper manner (for free). If not . . . either way, report back.
By bringing the problem to the boss's attention, the perpetrator may get what he needs (training or  or the boot).
You could be doing a public service by protecting the next customer from the same experience.
If you don't show the boss, it never happened.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 4, 2016)

Those look like my last two sets from HF. I don't even measure mine. I just touch then on the grinder & back in the chuck they go. If they didn't cut so good I'd worry about measuring them. I like those long curly chips that come all the way back out of the hole instead of the little ones that stay down in there & chew the hole up as they work there way out.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 4, 2016)

I wonder if I can talk Honey into *this*... Perhaps a Darex...

Next time I'm going into the big city I'll have to remember them and swing by.
It's funny how since we moved out to the _country_, so to say - I rarely ever get to that end of Knoxville.


----------



## WalterC (Jan 4, 2016)

I've noticed that when having things done, you have to sometimes specify you want it done right- or else they may just do it their way.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> dang, that's an impressive screw up. Send 'em to me and I'll do them for chocolate. As long as they're not too out of whack, they should only take 5-10min each.


Wish I'd started the thread earlier, I could have hit Walgreens and CVS for discounted Holiday chocolate. 75% off the other night.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 5, 2016)

that is cheap chocolate! You know the saying - only thing better than cheap chocolate is free chocolate


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like ole one eyed Frank the redneck sharpened them thar dirills. Take them back they need to make good on them it takes no longer to do the job right the first time.


----------



## GLCarlson (Jan 14, 2016)

middle.road said:


> It's a medium size store/shop down near the mall. Kinney Surgical Services, INC.
> They do all sorts of sharpening. 2-4 guys there.
> I had Honey pick them up quite awhile ago and hadn't really look at them much less used them.
> I didn't give them a second thought. I figured it's sharpening - right?
> Scary thought is that they do 'Medical / Surgical Tools' also...



I stopped in there (Kinney) just after he opened, asked if he could do end mills. "Never did one, but I'm sure I can". Yep. Talked a bit more, sounded as if work was mostly done freehand. Never went back, it was pretty clear he didn't have a clue about machine tools. Knives and scissors, maybe.

Try Precision Industrial Supply (in Knoxville). They build (wood) saw blades, and I've had them sharpen router bits. Haven't asked them do end mills, but they appear to have the equipment.  If they can't do it, they'll say so.  The carbide table saw blades they've done for me have been so sharp the cuts appear sheared- literally glass smooth. 

Drill Doctor has pretty much ended sending out drill bits or doing them freehand, and the results are usually pretty good.


----------

